# radeon, drm and i2c

## jokethejoker

Hi,

I have recently installed Gentoo x86 on my laptop (Kernel 2.6.36-r5). While my laptop is rather old (IBM Thinkpad T41), I can get everything to work except everything related to the DRM and the radeon modules. Indepent of including the drivers into the kernel or keeping them as modules, I am receiving a whole bunch of error related to i2c such as 

radeon: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

radeon: Unknown symbol i2c_new_device

...

(same for drm) 

When compiling the kernel both i2c_core.o and i2c_i801.o are created but I cannot get the i2c_core module to be built. I would assume that this might help to resolve the problem above. 

Any suggestions would be very welcome. Thanks.

----------

## roarinelk

so make CONFIG_I2C built-in instead of modular.

----------

## jokethejoker

I have tried all kinds of built-in and modular combination. I always end up with drm not working due to an i2c issue. This seems to affect my x-server resulting in a rather bad graphics performance (X is up and running but shows drm and radeon errors). Actually, I am asking all this since I want to improve the performance of my ATI Radeon Mobility M7 card. I have tried Knoppix, which successfully loads drm and yields a 10 times higher fps value when using glxgears.

----------

## roarinelk

please post your .config

----------

## jokethejoker

[code:1:4452185bc5]#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

# Fri Jan 14 17:19:19 2011

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MRST is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_32_NON_STANDARD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING is not set

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC_OPENFIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

# CONFIG_AX25 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_MFGPT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBEVF is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_VXGE is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2X is not set

# CONFIG_QLCNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

# CONFIG_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_IBMOL is not set

# CONFIG_IBMLS is not set

# CONFIG_3C359 is not set

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

# CONFIG_SMCTR is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=y

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_HSO=y

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

# CONFIG_SKFP is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HTCPEN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_QT602240 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXAR_ST16C554 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SMBUS=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

CONFIG_I2C_SCMI=m

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_F71808E_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_MIXCOMWD is not set

# CONFIG_WDT is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=y

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC35892 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=y

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_IR_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ISA=y

# CONFIG_SND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SC6000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_JAZZ16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIRO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MSND_PINNACLE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MSND_CLASSIC is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP210X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IUU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOTOROLA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIEMENS_MPI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTICON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VIVOPAY_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ZIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SSU100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOS

----------

## roarinelk

I don't see anything wrong.  Have you tried with both I2C and RADEON built-in?

----------

## jokethejoker

Yes I have tried this. No success. anyway thanks for your reply.

----------

## roarinelk

 *jokethejoker wrote:*   

> Yes I have tried this. No success. anyway thanks for your reply.

 

So what is the error in this case?   Your .config builds successfully with both I2C and RADEON=y

so the function i2c_add_adapter() is properly exported.

----------

## jokethejoker

Kernel builds and run smoothly. However, if I check the X.org.log I see

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

This significantly messes up my graphic card performance since I have finally only SW rendering available.

----------

## roarinelk

post the dmesg and xorg.log please.

Also, try and enable KMS (CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y).

----------

## jokethejoker

Here you are. I now found that although everything is built into the kernel there is still an i2c error showing up in dmesg. 

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.3, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Mon Jan 10 23:15:12 CET 2011

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff50000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff50000 - 000000007ff67000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff67000 - 000000007ff79000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff80000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection missing in CPU or disabled in BIOS!

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7ff50 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DBFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   DC000-DFFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07FF80000 mask FFFF80000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff50000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ff50000 - 000000007ff67000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ff67000 - 000000007ff79000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ff80000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 15000-1a000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f6e00 00024 (v02 IBM   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7ff5af83 0004C (v01 IBM    TP-1R    00003051  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7ff5b000 000F4 (v03 IBM    TP-1R    00003051 IBM  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64X length mismatch in Gpe1Block: 0/32 (20100702/tbfadt-526)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: Optional field Gpe1Block has zero address or length: 0x000000000000102C/0x0 (20100702/tbfadt-557)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7ff5b1e7 0BC1F (v01 IBM    TP-1R    00003051 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7ff78000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7ff5b1b4 00033 (v01 IBM    TP-1R    00003051 MSFT 0100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 7ff66e06 00052 (v01 IBM    TP-1R    00003051 IBM  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 7ff66e58 00032 (v01 IBM    TP-1R    00003051 PTL  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7ff66fd8 00028 (v01 IBM    TP-1R    00003051  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] 1159MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007ff50

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007ff50

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 524000

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c16a1d80, node_mem_map c17e6020

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3952 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2319 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 294467 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

[    0.000000] APIC: disable apic facility

[    0.000000] APIC: switched to apic NOOP

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000d4000 - 00000000000dc000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:7f800000)

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 13 pages/cpu @c2800000 s31616 r0 d21632 u4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s31616 r0 d21632 u4194304 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 519905

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (40 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 00017dc758]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f000 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #4 [00017dd000 - 00017e415c]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #8 [00017e5000 - 00017e6000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #9 [00017e6000 - 00027e6000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #10 [00017dc780 - 00017dc784]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #11 [00017dc800 - 00017dc8c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [00017dc900 - 00017dc954]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [00027e6000 - 00027e9000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [00017dc980 - 00017dc9f0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [00027e9000 - 00027ef000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [00017dca00 - 00017dcb50]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [00017dcb80 - 00017dcbc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [00017dcc00 - 00017dcc40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [00017dcc80 - 00017dccc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [00017dcd00 - 00017dcd40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [00017dcd80 - 00017dcdc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00017dce00 - 00017dce40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00017dce80 - 00017dcec0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [00017dcf00 - 00017dcf40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [00017dcf80 - 00017dcfc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [00017e4180 - 00017e4190]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [00017e4200 - 00017e4210]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [00017e4280 - 00017e4290]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [00017e4300 - 00017e4310]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [0002800000 - 000280d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [00017e4380 - 00017e4384]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [00017e4400 - 00017e4404]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [00017e4480 - 00017e4484]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [00017e4500 - 00017e4504]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [00017e4580 - 00017e4630]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [00017e4680 - 00017e4728]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [00027ef000 - 00027f3000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [000280d000 - 000288d000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [000288d000 - 00028cd000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007ff50)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2070628k/2096448k available (4617k kernel code, 25372k reserved, 2227k data, 404k init, 1187144k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc16b0000 - 0xc1715000   ( 404 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc148266d - 0xc16af318   (2227 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc148266d   (4617 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] 	Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1598.705 MHz processor.

[    0.003007] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3197.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=1598705)

[    0.003310] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.003489] Security Framework initialized

[    0.003646] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003818] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.003829] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.004201] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.004356] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.004510] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.004704] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.005023] Performance Events: 

[    0.005049] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

[    0.005348] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

[    0.005499] p6 PMU driver.

[    0.005652] ... version:                0

[    0.005803] ... bit width:              32

[    0.005954] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.006002] ... value mask:             00000000ffffffff

[    0.006156] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.006307] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.006457] ... event mask:             0000000000000003

[    0.007387] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.012119] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

[    0.012276] ACPI: Core revision 20100702

[    0.027060] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0800)

[    0.028095] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.

[    0.028248] SMP motherboard not detected.

[    0.029004] Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

[    0.029156] SMP disabled

[    0.029703] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.029856] Total of 1 processors activated (3197.41 BogoMIPS).

[    0.031256] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 7168 bytes left

[    0.031745] Time: 18:57:08  Date: 01/14/11

[    0.031943] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.032334] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.033351] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8d6, last bus=8

[    0.034014] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.043470] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.045531] ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

[    0.060981] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.061005] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.061259] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.070424] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.070660] ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

[    0.072658] ACPI: ACPI Dock Station Driver: 3 docks/bays found

[    0.072814] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.073042] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.073290] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.073294] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.073299] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.073304] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (ignored)

[    0.073308] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (ignored)

[    0.073313] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.073334] pci 0000:00:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff pref]

[    0.073467] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1800-0x181f]

[    0.073541] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1820-0x183f]

[    0.073615] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]

[    0.073678] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xc0000000-0xc00003ff]

[    0.073757] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.073764] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.073881] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.074010] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.074190] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.074201] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.074212] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.074223] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.074234] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x1860-0x186f]

[    0.074245] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24: [mem 0x00000000-0x000003ff]

[    0.074314] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1880-0x189f]

[    0.074364] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0x1c00-0x1cff]

[    0.074374] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0x18c0-0x18ff]

[    0.074385] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [mem 0xc0000c00-0xc0000dff]

[    0.074395] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [mem 0xc0000800-0xc00008ff]

[    0.074434] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.074439] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.074468] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [io  0x2400-0x24ff]

[    0.074479] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 14: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.074530] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.074535] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# disabled

[    0.074572] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff pref]

[    0.074581] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [io  0x3000-0x30ff]

[    0.074590] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0100000-0xc010ffff]

[    0.074615] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0001ffff pref]

[    0.074635] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.074669] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.075005] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.075010] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0100000-0xc01fffff]

[    0.075015] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff pref]

[    0.075054] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb0000fff]

[    0.075074] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.075077] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.075082] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.075115] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xb1000000-0xb1000fff]

[    0.075134] pci 0000:02:00.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.075137] pci 0000:02:00.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.075143] pci 0000:02:00.1: PME# disabled

[    0.075185] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 10: [mem 0xc0220000-0xc023ffff]

[    0.075196] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 14: [mem 0xc0200000-0xc020ffff]

[    0.075207] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 18: [io  0x8400-0x843f]

[    0.075239] pci 0000:02:01.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.075263] pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.075268] pci 0000:02:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.075304] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 10: [io  0x8000-0x80ff]

[    0.075315] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 14: [mem 0xc0210000-0xc0213fff]

[    0.075325] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xc0400000-0xc07fffff]

[    0.075355] pci 0000:02:02.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.075377] pci 0000:02:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.075417] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-08] (subtractive decode)

[    0.075574] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x8fff]

[    0.075579] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.075585] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.075590] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.075594] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.075669] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.075674] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.075728] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.075757] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

[    0.079979] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.080469] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.080948] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.081436] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.081887] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.082511] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.083107] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.083752] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

[    0.084361] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.084643] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.085033] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.085211] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.085460] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.085673] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.085885] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.086372] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.086525] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.086807] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.086874] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 

[    0.086879] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f000 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.086882] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007ff50000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.087297] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.087819] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.087969] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.088023] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.088188] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.088441] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.095292] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.095465] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.096527] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.096816] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.097105] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.097401] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.097682] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.097962] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.098245] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d3fff disabled] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.098539] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000d8000-0x000d7fff disabled] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.098827] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.099113] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.099408] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.099696] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.099982] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.100275] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.100563] pnp 00:00: disabling [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff] because it overlaps 0000:02:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x001fffff pref]

[    0.101419] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 13

[    0.101641] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 8

[    0.101866] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 1

[    0.102085] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 12

[    0.102363] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 6

[    0.102898] ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 7

[    0.104013] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.104165] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.104351] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.104513] system 00:02: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.104668] system 00:02: [io  0x1180-0x11bf] has been reserved

[    0.104821] system 00:02: [io  0x15e0-0x15ef] has been reserved

[    0.104974] system 00:02: [io  0x1600-0x167f] has been reserved

[    0.139824] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x800003ff]

[    0.139986] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: set to [mem 0x80000000-0x800003ff] (PCI address [0x80000000-0x800003ff]

[    0.140286] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xc0120000-0xc013ffff pref]

[    0.140567] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.140721] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.140876] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0100000-0xc01fffff]

[    0.141034] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff pref]

[    0.141327] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xe8000000-0xebffffff pref]

[    0.141607] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 10: assigned [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

[    0.141763] pci 0000:02:00.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xec000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.142044] pci 0000:02:00.1: BAR 10: assigned [mem 0xc8000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.142199] pci 0000:02:02.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xc0800000-0xc09fffff pref]

[    0.142486] pci 0000:02:01.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xc0240000-0xc024ffff pref]

[    0.142766] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

[    0.142921] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 8: assigned [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

[    0.143073] pci 0000:02:00.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4800-0x48ff]

[    0.143227] pci 0000:02:00.1: BAR 8: assigned [io  0x4c00-0x4cff]

[    0.143388] pci 0000:02:00.0: CardBus bridge to [bus 03-06]

[    0.143542] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

[    0.143698] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

[    0.143853] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xebffffff pref]

[    0.144133] pci 0000:02:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

[    0.144297] pci 0000:02:00.1: CardBus bridge to [bus 07-07]

[    0.144448] pci 0000:02:00.1:   bridge window [io  0x4800-0x48ff]

[    0.144605] pci 0000:02:00.1:   bridge window [io  0x4c00-0x4cff]

[    0.144761] pci 0000:02:00.1:   bridge window [mem 0xec000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.145044] pci 0000:02:00.1:   bridge window [mem 0xc8000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.145201] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-08]

[    0.145362] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x8fff]

[    0.145518] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.145674] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.145969] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.146223] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.146387] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.146394] pci 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.146902] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.147058] pci 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.147345] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.147349] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.147353] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.147357] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xc0100000-0xc01fffff]

[    0.147361] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff pref]

[    0.147365] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x8fff]

[    0.147369] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.147373] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.147377] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.147381] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.147385] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x40ff]

[    0.147389] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [io  0x4400-0x44ff]

[    0.147393] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xe8000000-0xebffffff pref]

[    0.147397] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 [mem 0xc4000000-0xc7ffffff]

[    0.147401] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x4800-0x48ff]

[    0.147404] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [io  0x4c00-0x4cff]

[    0.147408] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xec000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    0.147412] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 3 [mem 0xc8000000-0xcbffffff]

[    0.147463] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.147682] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.148134] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.149918] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.151040] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.151198] TCP reno registered

[    0.151372] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.151556] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.151899] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.152291] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.152447] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.152598] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.152776] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.152779] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.152797] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.152800] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.152817] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.152821] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.152882] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.152898] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.153167] Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

[    0.154033] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x695, pf=0x20, revision=0x5

[    0.154285] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.154565] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.155178] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.155400] type=2000 audit(1295031428.154:1): initialized

[    0.174009] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.174164] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.178343] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.178617] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.180331] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    0.180796] msgmni has been set to 1725

[    0.181083] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.181572] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.181850] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.181999] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.182168] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.182615] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.183083] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.183304] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.183482] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.183766] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 855PM Chipset

[    0.197465] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.198043] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.198432] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.198851] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.199105] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.199417] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.204657] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.204938] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.205180] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.205647] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.205909] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.209348] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.209510] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (57 C)

[    0.209705] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.210074] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    0.211232] serial 00:0a: activated

[    0.211512] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

[    0.211835] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.212150] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled

[    0.214879] brd: module loaded

[    0.216335] loop: module loaded

[    0.216912] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.216925] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)

[    0.217396] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.217550] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.217867] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.217950] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.218310] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.219308] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1860 irq 14

[    0.219463] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1868 irq 15

[    0.220203] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    0.220359] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    0.220536] e1000 0000:02:01.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.466040] ata2.01: NODEV after polling detection

[    0.469575] ata2.00: ATAPI: UJDA755yDVD/CDRW, 1.70, max UDMA/33

[    0.475469] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.491392] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 227286178, native 234441648

[    0.491550] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM120JC, YL100-19, max UDMA/100

[    0.491704] ata1.00: 227286178 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    0.492387] e1000 0000:02:01.0: eth0: (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 00:0d:60:ca:09:62

[    0.492545] e1000 0000:02:01.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    0.492753] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.7-k2

[    0.492906] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2010 Intel Corporation.

[    0.493183] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.493334] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.493646] sky2: driver version 1.28

[    0.493916] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    0.494322] hso: drivers/net/usb/hso.c: Option Wireless

[    0.494532] usbcore: registered new interface driver hso

[    0.494691] airo(): Probing for PCI adapters

[    0.494866] airo 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.495184] airo(): Found an MPI350 card

[    0.511324] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.511626] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM120JC  YL10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.512198] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 227286178 512-byte logical blocks: (116 GB/108 GiB)

[    0.512540] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.512691] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.512722] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.513497] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.516223] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA UJDA755yDVD/CDRW 1.70 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.521419] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.521577] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.521919] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.522050] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.535918]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    0.536501] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.435055] airo(eth1): Firmware version 5.20.17

[    1.435207] airo(eth1): WPA unsupported with firmware versions older than 5.30.17.

[    1.435486] airo(eth1): MAC enabled 00:0e:9b:1b:c9:09

[    1.435707] airo(): Finished probing for PCI adapters

[    1.435863] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.436032] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.436213] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: CardBus bridge found [1014:0552]

[    1.436383] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

[    1.436662] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

[    1.436820] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: TI: mfunc 0x01d21b22, devctl 0x64

[    1.659664] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

[    1.659819] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: Socket status: 30000086

[    1.659976] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [io  0x4000-0x8fff]

[    1.660275] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff]

[    1.660557] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff: excluding 0xc0200000-0xc09fffff 0xc3a00000-0xcc1fffff 0xcfa00000-0xd01fffff

[    1.660971] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    1.661269] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xe8000000-0xefffffff: excluding 0xe8000000-0xefffffff

[    1.661844] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: CardBus bridge found [1014:0552]

[    1.662029] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

[    1.662311] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

[    1.662468] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: TI: mfunc 0x01d21b22, devctl 0x64

[    1.885664] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

[    1.885820] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: Socket status: 30000086

[    1.885976] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [io  0x4000-0x8fff]

[    1.886275] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff]

[    1.886558] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xc0200000-0xcfffffff: excluding 0xc0200000-0xc09fffff 0xc3a00000-0xcc1fffff 0xcfa00000-0xd01fffff

[    1.886968] yenta_cardbus 0000:02:00.1: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge window: [mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff pref]

[    1.887268] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xe8000000-0xefffffff: excluding 0xe8000000-0xefffffff

[    1.887984] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.888156] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    1.888354] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.888644] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.889070] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

[    1.889223] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.889511] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.889516] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.889693] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.889704] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.889778] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.890085] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    1.890091] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.890122] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    1.890278] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.894163] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.894167] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.894180] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xc0000000

[    1.894336] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.898220] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.904025] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.904208] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.904217] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.904221] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.904377] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.904657] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.904808] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

[    1.904960] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    1.905224] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.905228] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.905238] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.905304] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.905308] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.905311] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.905464] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.905612] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.905615] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.905618] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.905622] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.905628] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.905632] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.905667] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.905754] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.905906] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.905970] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.906329] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.906595] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.906754] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.907063] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.907068] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.907226] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.907296] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.907578] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    1.907734] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.907737] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    1.907750] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.907759] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

[    1.907955] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.907964] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    1.907968] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.908143] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.908423] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.908576] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.908729] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.908977] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.908981] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.908989] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.909073] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.909076] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.909079] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.909234] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.909385] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.909388] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.909391] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.909394] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.909399] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.909403] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.909427] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.909457] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.909618] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.909946] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    1.910353] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

[    1.910510] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.910795] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.910799] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.910958] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.911049] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.911332] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    1.911485] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.911489] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    1.911501] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.911510] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

[    1.911704] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    1.911712] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    1.911716] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.911872] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.912170] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.912321] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.912475] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    1.912732] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    1.912736] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.912744] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.912812] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.912815] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.912818] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.912973] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.913141] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.913144] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.913147] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.913150] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.913156] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.913159] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.913179] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.913211] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.1

[    1.913232] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.913519] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.913523] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.913679] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    1.913751] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.914057] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    1.914211] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.914215] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    1.914227] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.914235] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

[    1.914424] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    1.914433] usb usb4: udev 1, busnum 4, minor = 384

[    1.914436] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.914591] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.914869] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.915038] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 uhci_hcd

[    1.915192] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    1.915436] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    1.915440] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.915448] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.915511] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.915515] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.915517] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.915671] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.915823] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.915826] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.915829] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.915832] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.915837] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.915841] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.915859] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.915886] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.2

[    1.916030] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.916183] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.916407] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.916562] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.916790] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.922095] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.928081] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.928237] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.928604] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.929166] usbcore: registered new interface driver keyspan_remote

[    1.929342] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.929588] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.929764] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

[    1.930343] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.930931] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.931447] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.932906] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.933297] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.933449] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.933648] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.934730] ALSA device list:

[    1.934880]   No soundcards found.

[    1.935141] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.935324] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.935815] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.936804] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.937033] TCP cubic registered

[    1.937181] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.937798] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.939895] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.940861] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.942029] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.942202] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    1.942983] P-state transition latency capped at 20 uS

[    1.943487] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.943848] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    1.943871] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.944313]   Magic number: 11:372:999

[    1.944478] block sda1: hash matches

[    1.944667] pnp 00:01: hash matches

[    1.944818]  pnp0: hash matches

[    2.005063] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.009042] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.013041] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.015040] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.566597] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x2c6ab1, caps: 0x884793/0x0/0x0

[    2.566881] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    2.608622] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4

[    2.613204] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.613359] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.613985] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.614155] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.614306] md: autorun ...

[    2.614456] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    2.623758] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    2.673515] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.673853] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    2.674043] Freeing unused kernel memory: 404k freed

[    2.674477] Write protecting the kernel text: 4620k

[    2.674680] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1744k

[    2.954033] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.954053] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.954070] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.479896] consoletype used greatest stack depth: 6688 bytes left

[    3.521862] stty used greatest stack depth: 6564 bytes left

[    3.644328] mount used greatest stack depth: 6524 bytes left

[    3.656802] uname used greatest stack depth: 6464 bytes left

[    4.004781] mknod used greatest stack depth: 6344 bytes left

[    4.914962] udevd used greatest stack depth: 6200 bytes left

[    4.917612] udev: starting version 151

[    4.917684] udevd (947): /proc/947/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/947/oom_score_adj instead.

[    5.172304] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.24

[    5.172309] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    5.172311] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 1RETC6WW (3.05a), EC 1RHT68WW-3.01a

[    5.172315] thinkpad_acpi: IBM ThinkPad T41 , model 2374TG9

[    5.172318] thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: Outdated ThinkPad BIOS/EC firmware

[    5.172321] thinkpad_acpi: WARNING: This firmware may be missing critical bug fixes and/or important features

[    5.173637] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[    5.175855] Registered led device: tpacpi::thinklight

[    5.175927] Registered led device: tpacpi::power

[    5.175981] Registered led device: tpacpi::standby

[    5.184685] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

[    5.190938] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input5

[    5.270171] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xd3fff 0xdc000-0xfffff

[    5.270251] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

[    5.270327] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: excluding 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

[    5.270821] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xd3fff 0xdc000-0xfffff

[    5.270897] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

[    5.270972] pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: memory probe 0x60000000-0x60ffffff: excluding 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

[    5.411651] i2c_i801: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter (err 0)

[    5.412065] i2c_i801: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter (err 0)

[    6.611418] udevd used greatest stack depth: 6040 bytes left

[    7.051828] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    7.146607] mount used greatest stack depth: 5924 bytes left

[    7.322950] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[    7.322970] USB Serial support registered for generic

[    7.323211] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[    7.323215] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[    7.330004] USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

[    7.330151] USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

[    7.330268] USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

[    7.330490] usbcore: registered new interface driver visor

[    7.330493] visor: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver

[    7.938744] Adding 2562360k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2562360k 

[    8.007775] IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    8.230396] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input6

[   13.160128] ip used greatest stack depth: 5612 bytes left

[   17.258411] e1000: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX

[   17.258852] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   17.259072] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   26.643571] pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   26.643584] pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   26.643595] pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[   27.594107] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## jokethejoker

Xorg.log

[    26.124] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[    26.124] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    26.124] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[    26.124] Current Operating System: Linux odysseus 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Jan 10 23:15:12 CET 2011 i686

[    26.124] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 

[    26.124] Build Date: 11 January 2011  02:11:45PM

[    26.124]  

[    26.124] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[    26.124] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    26.124] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    26.125] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 14 19:57:34 2011

[    26.180] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    26.180] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    26.239] (==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

[    26.239] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

[    26.239] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"

[    26.239] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen".

	Using the first device section listed.

[    26.239] (**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500"

[    26.239] (**) Option "AIGLX" "On"

[    26.239] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    26.239] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    26.315] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts" does not exist.

[    26.315] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.354] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.

[    26.354] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.355] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic".

[    26.355] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.355] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic").

[    26.356] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo" does not exist.

[    26.356] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.356] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[    26.356] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.356] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

[    26.356] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.427] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

[    26.427] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.427] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").

[    26.427] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

[    26.427] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.427] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

[    26.427] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

[    26.427] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.427] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util").

[    26.428] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    26.428] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.428] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    26.428] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.428] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    26.428] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    26.428] (**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    26.428] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules,/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/,/usr/lib/dri/,/usr/lib/mesa/"

[    26.428] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    26.428] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f2d60

[    26.428] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    26.428] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    26.428] 	X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    26.428] 	X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    26.428] 	X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    26.429] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4c57:1014:0530 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xc0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    26.429] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.429] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.429] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.429] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.429] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.429] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.429] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[    26.429] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[    26.429] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    26.430] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    26.450] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.450] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.450] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.450] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    26.450] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    26.451] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    26.462] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.462] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    26.462] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.462] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    26.462] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    26.463] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    26.488] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.488] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.488] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.490] (**) AIGLX enabled

[    26.490] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    26.490] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    26.490] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    26.502] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.502] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    26.502] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.502] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.502] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    26.502] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    26.502] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    26.504] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.504] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.504] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.504] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    26.504] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    26.504] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    26.504] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    26.511] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.511] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.511] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.511] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.511] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    26.511] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    26.512] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    26.622] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.622] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 6.13.2

[    26.622] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    26.623] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    26.630] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    26.630] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    26.631] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

	ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

	ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

	ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

	ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

	ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

	ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

	ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

	ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

	ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

	ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

	ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

	ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

	ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

	ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

	ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

	ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

	AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

	ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

	ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

	ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

	ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

	ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

	ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

	ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

	ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

	ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

	ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

	ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

	ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

	ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

	ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

	ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

	ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

	ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

	ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

	ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

	ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

	AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

	ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

	ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

	ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

	ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

	ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

[    26.634] (++) using VT number 7

[    26.641] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    26.641] (II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000c0100000

[    26.641] (II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000c0100000: size 64KB

[    26.641] (II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

[    26.641] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    26.641] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    26.641] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    26.641] (**) RADEON(0): Option "accel"

[    26.642] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

[    26.642] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

[    26.642] (**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

[    26.642] (**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "yes"

[    26.642] (**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

[    26.642] (**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "true"

[    26.642] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[    26.642] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[    26.642] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[    26.643] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.643] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.1.0

[    26.643] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    26.643] (II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

[    26.643] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    26.643] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    26.643] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c57)

[    26.643] (--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000e0000000

[    26.643] (II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

[    26.643] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[    26.643] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    26.643] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    26.669] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.669] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.669] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    26.670] (II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

[    26.670] (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    26.671] (II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

[    26.692] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    26.699] [drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

[    26.699] (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

[    26.699] (II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=32768K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=131072K)

[    26.699] (--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

[    26.699] (II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

[    26.699] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    26.699] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    26.699] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    26.699] (II) Loading sub module "i2c"

[    26.699] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[    26.699] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 12000, max_out_pll: 35000, min_in_pll: 40, max_in_pll: 3000, xclk: 18300, sclk: 260.000000, mclk: 183.000000

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=18300

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): DFP table revision: 2

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768                

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

[    26.730] (WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1024, YRes: 768, DotClock: 65000

HBlank: 320, HOverPlus: 16, HSyncWidth: 136

VBlank: 38, VOverPlus: 2, VSyncWidth: 6

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Generic Monitor

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Default TV standard: NTSC

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): TV standards supported by chip: NTSC PAL NTSC-J 

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Port0:

[    26.730]   XRANDR name: VGA-0

[    26.730]   Connector: VGA

[    26.730]   CRT1: INTERNAL_DAC1

[    26.730]   DDC reg: 0x60

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Port1:

[    26.730]   XRANDR name: DVI-0

[    26.730]   Connector: DVI-D

[    26.730]   DFP1: INTERNAL_TMDS1

[    26.730]   DDC reg: 0x64

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Port2:

[    26.730]   XRANDR name: LVDS

[    26.730]   Connector: LVDS

[    26.730]   LCD1: INTERNAL_LVDS

[    26.730]   DDC reg: 0x0

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): Port3:

[    26.730]   XRANDR name: S-video

[    26.730]   Connector: S-video

[    26.730]   TV1: INTERNAL_DAC2

[    26.730]   DDC reg: 0x0

[    26.730] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

[    26.738] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[    26.738] finished output detect: 0

[    26.738] (II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

[    26.743] (II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[    26.743] finished output detect: 1

[    26.743] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[    26.743] finished output detect: 2

[    26.743] (II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[    26.743] finished output detect: 3

[    26.743] finished all detect

[    26.750] (II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[    26.750] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1024x768

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768i" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384i" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    26.756] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806 (48.4 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Output: S-video, Detected Monitor Type: 0

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

[    26.757] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    26.757] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    26.757] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    26.757] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    26.758] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    26.777] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.777] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.777] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    26.777] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    26.777] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    26.777] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    26.777] (==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

[    26.778] (II) Loading sub module "xaa"

[    26.778] (II) LoadModule: "xaa"

[    26.778] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

[    26.793] (II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.794] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.1

[    26.794] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    26.794] (==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536

[    26.794] (II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

[    26.794] (!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

[    26.794] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    26.794] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit e0000000 0 0

[    26.903] Entering TV Save

[    26.903] Save TV timing tables

[    26.903] saveTimingTables: reading timing tables

[    26.903] TV Save done

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xe3ffe000

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1024,1026)

[    27.903] (II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7165

[    27.945] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[    27.945] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xe3ffe000 0x1fff0000

[    27.945] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[    28.146] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    28.146] (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

[    28.146] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

[    28.146] (II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

[    28.146] 	Screen to screen bit blits

[    28.146] 	Solid filled rectangles

[    28.146] 	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

[    28.146] 	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

[    28.146] 	Solid Lines

[    28.146] 	Scanline Image Writes

[    28.146] 	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

[    28.146] 		32 128x128 slots

[    28.146] 		32 256x256 slots

[    28.146] 		16 512x512 slots

[    28.146] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    28.146] (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    28.146] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    28.147] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00402000

[    28.147] (II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00406000

[    28.147] (II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7157

[    28.147] (II) RADEON(0): Detected Radeon Mobility M7, disabling multimedia i2c

[    28.147] (II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

[    28.147] (II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

[    28.148] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

[    28.172] (II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.172] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.172] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    28.172] (II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

[    28.172] (II) RADEON(0): Set up overlay video

[    28.173] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    28.197] disable primary dac

[    28.197] disable FP1

[    29.197] disable TV

[    30.198] init memmap

[    30.198] init common

[    30.198] init crtc1

[    30.198] init pll1

[    30.198] restore memmap

[    30.198] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[    30.198] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xe3ffe000 0xe3ffe000

[    30.198] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

[    30.298] restore common

[    30.398] restore crtc1

[    30.398] restore pll1

[    30.398] set RMX

[    30.398] set LVDS

[    30.398] enable LVDS

[    31.398] disable primary dac

[    31.398] disable FP1

[    31.398] disable TV

[    31.398] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "CloneMode" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "OverlayOnCRTC2" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "BIOSHotkeys" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "MergedFB" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "Monitor2Position" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "MetaModes" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "HorizSync" is not used

[    31.399] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "VertRefresh" is not used

[    31.399] (--) RandR disabled

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    31.399] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    31.444] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    31.444] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[    31.654] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

[    31.654] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[    31.655] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[    32.453] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    32.453] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.453] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Generic Keyboard"

[    32.453] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    32.453] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    32.468] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.468] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[    32.468] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    32.468] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    32.468] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    32.468] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    32.468] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    32.468] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    32.468] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.468] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.468] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.468] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    32.468] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    32.468] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    32.468] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    32.565] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    32.565] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    32.565] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    32.565] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.565] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "Generic Keyboard"

[    32.565] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    32.565] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    32.565] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    32.566] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    32.566] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.566] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.566] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.566] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    32.566] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    32.566] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    32.566] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    32.572] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[    32.572] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.572] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Generic Keyboard"

[    32.572] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    32.572] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    32.572] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    32.572] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    32.572] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.572] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.572] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.572] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    32.572] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    32.572] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    32.572] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[    32.573] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event4)

[    32.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    32.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    32.573] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Synaptics Touchpad"

[    32.573] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    32.574] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    32.575] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.575] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.3.0

[    32.575] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    32.575] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    32.575] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event4

[    32.575] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    32.575] (**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

[    32.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    32.575] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    32.575] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.040

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    32.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    32.576] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    32.576] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    32.576] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    32.576] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Synaptics Touchpad"

[    32.576] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[    32.576] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[    32.576] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

[    32.576] (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/psaux

	No such file or directory.

[    32.576] (EE) Synaptics driver unable to open device

[    32.576] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[    32.576] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    32.577] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/event6)

[    32.577] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    32.577] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "Configured Mouse"

[    32.577] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"

[    32.577] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

[    32.590] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.590] 	compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.6.0

[    32.590] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    32.590] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    32.590] (**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

[    32.590] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

[    32.590] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[    32.590] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Buttons: 9

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Sensitivity: 1

[    32.590] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE)

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    32.590] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    32.591] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    32.824] (II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[    32.824] (II) config/udev: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Applying InputClass "Configured Mouse"

[    32.824] (**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

[    32.824] (**) Option "CorePointer"

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

[    32.824] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

[    32.824] (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Buttons: 9

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Sensitivity: 1

[    32.824] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE)

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    32.824] (**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    33.057] (II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

[    33.059] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons (/dev/input/event5)

[    33.059] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    33.059] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Applying InputClass "Generic Keyboard"

[    33.059] (**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

[    33.059] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

[    33.059] (**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    33.059] (--) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

[    33.059] (II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

[    33.059] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    33.059] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    33.059] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

[    33.059] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    33.059] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[    33.059] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   737.738] enable LVDS

[   740.350] (II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

[   740.350] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000 0xe3ffe000

[   740.350] (II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

[   740.656] finished PLL2

[   740.656] Entering Restore TV

[   740.656] Restore TV PLL

[   740.657] Restore TVHV

[   740.657] Restore TV Restarts

[   740.657] Restore Timing Tables

[   740.657] Restore TV standard

[   740.657] Leaving Restore TV

----------

## dE_logics

In graphs support (in device drivers section) set /dev/agpgart to yes, then select your corresponding chip in the sub menu (this might be needed at times by the radeon drivers).

Pass radeon.modeset=1 to the kernel during boot.

Install sys-kernel/linux-firmware package, always keep this installed.

Boot in a generic distro and see the modules used by the graphs (radeon) drivers.

Use the gallium infrastructure... install xserver-9999, and xorg-drivers-9999; also install eselect-mesa and using eselect set the rendering mode to gallium. don't forget to configure the VIDEO_CARDS(?) variable in make.conf (r300, r600 etc....

At times using gallium without modeset works better, (!?$!#?_) believe it or not.

If nothing works, use this like I do (cause in my case too the FPS were bad with my custom kernel and no one could help to solve it.)

----------

## jokethejoker

Thanks for the hints and suggestions! Actually I tried most of them before posting my request on the list. Unfortunately none seemed to work for me. I am am still running Gentoo on my desktop but have re-installed my laptop using Debian testing. With this, all features seem to work.

----------

## dE_logics

 *jokethejoker wrote:*   

> Thanks for the hints and suggestions! Actually I tried most of them before posting my request on the list. Unfortunately none seemed to work for me. I am am still running Gentoo on my desktop but have re-installed my laptop using Debian testing. With this, all features seem to work.

 

You tired the Debian kernel for Gentoo?

----------

